# Dog VS Cat!



## EvilNessCroft

Another little video I took of Molly playing with kitty! And the kitty isn't really happy about this... :uhoh::


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Awwwwww! Is kitty declawed!? Ours isn't... I'm always terrified Mojo's going to push her too far. He likes to bury his head in her, and lick her. (She isn't a huge fan, but is very patient with him)

I LOVE how kitty looks at you at the beginning-ish like, "Uhh, come on mom? Aren't you going to stop her!?"


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Mssjnnfer said:


> Awwwwww! Is kitty declawed!? Ours isn't... I'm always terrified Mojo's going to push her too far. He likes to bury his head in her, and lick her. (She isn't a huge fan, but is very patient with him)
> 
> I LOVE how kitty looks at you at the beginning-ish like, "Uhh, come on mom? Aren't you going to stop her!?"


Ours isn't patient at all with Molly! : When he sees her coming he usually runs away! But I like when he stands his ground, I usually help him by saying '' Molly, leave him be!'' Then Molly lies down with a big sigh! :

Yes kitty is declawed! I'm usually against this but we were having major trouble when he was younger with him climbing the screen door (we had to change the screen twice :doh and the curtains! So when he was neutered, his claws on his 2 front paws were removed...


----------



## Mssjnnfer

EvilNessCroft said:


> Ours isn't patient at all with Molly! : When he sees her coming he usually runs away! But I like when he stands his ground, I usually help him by saying '' Molly, leave him be!'' Then Molly lies down with a big sigh! :
> 
> Yes kitty is declawed! I'm usually against this but we were having major trouble when he was younger with him climbing the screen door (we had to change the screen twice :doh and the curtains! So when he was neutered, his claws on his 2 front paws were removed...


LOL, oh yeah, Mit runs away most of the time too. Mojo doesn't listen when I say to leave Mittens alone... 

That's good though, I mean it could be a danger to him if he ever got out from climbing the screen. I'm against it too, PLUS we have these carpeted climby things around our house for her to latch onto and perch on. (Normally to get away from Mojo haha)


----------



## missmarstar

That is the definition of persistence!!! LOL I love the kitty looking at you like "aren't you gonna DO SOMETHING about this?!"


----------

